
Huawei Unveils Harmony, Its Answer to Android, in Survival Bid - pavs
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/09/technology/huawei-harmony-google-android-smartphones.html
======
reeeeee
> _Yet, this new OS is still “plan B” for the Chinese technology giant, since
> Huawei will need to solve the biggest hole in the adoption of Harmony OS:
> the app ecosystem._

This is the sole reason that would prevent me from buying a smartphone with
the Harmony OS.

Also, from the standpoint of a developer, Huawei releasing a new OS makes my
life more complicated because there is a new platform that needs to be
supported by my apps. _If_ I decide to support it, though.

